# Hello squat the planet



## celticpunk (Feb 19, 2016)

Awesome site and Awesome people, greetings from the UK.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2016)

so many uk people! how did you hear about us? welcome to the site!


----------



## kecleon (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome man, Scotland?


----------



## celticpunk (Feb 19, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> so many uk people! how did you hear about us? welcome to the site!


Thanks, i found the site through a friend.


----------



## celticpunk (Feb 19, 2016)

charmander said:


> Welcome man, Scotland?


Cheers! the other end of the country, Cornwall.


----------



## kecleon (Feb 20, 2016)

It was the Celtic that threw me off I didn't know the history just read a bit online, we probably share some blood (East Ireland). Cornwall Devon nicest places in England i've been. Long way from stuff though.


----------



## celticpunk (Feb 20, 2016)

charmander said:


> It was the Celtic that threw me off I didn't know the history just read a bit online, we probably share some blood (East Ireland). Cornwall Devon nicest places in England i've been. Long way from stuff though.


Same blood yeah man! Ireland is a great place for hitching, real easy to get a ride, might spend the summer on the road over there.


----------



## Rabbyt (Feb 26, 2016)

celticpunk said:


> Awesome site and Awesome people, greetings from the UK.


Dub living in US here, good username


----------



## celticpunk (Mar 3, 2016)

Rabbyt said:


> Dub living in US here, good username


Hey thanks! cool dog, take it easy.


----------



## Anagor (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi! I'm from Germany (and currently in Germany for a short period of time), but spend the last 2 months in Bristol. Can't wait to go back to UK and travel a bit more, maybe up to Scotland in Summer ...


----------



## celticpunk (Apr 8, 2016)

Anagor said:


> Hi! I'm from Germany (and currently in Germany for a short period of time), but spend the last 2 months in Bristol. Can't wait to go back to UK and travel a bit more, maybe up to Scotland in Summer ...


Cool man, and good luck with your future travels.


----------

